# Beagle starter pen



## Brian0061 (Jun 25, 2017)

Im looking for someone with a beagle running pen to help get my 8 month old pup started. I live in Flatrock and would have no problem driving a ways to get it done. If you have one or know of someone who does please let me know.
Thanks Brian


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

If you look up beagle starting pen on the internet should bring up some info that you could look into, Marvin McGuire of Red Pine kennel has a starting pen with some pretty nice cover the time I went he had both Cottontail and Snowshoe, hope this helps you out


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

You can also look up snowmans beagles on the bottom of the home page there is a number for a starting and running pen. A friend of mine sent a dog to Robin and gave all positive feedback.


----------



## Brian0061 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replys guys it got me in the right direction. I am going to try reaching out to snowman and have a talk with him.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Dont know if he still does it. Jim wales in merrill michigan had a running area.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

Drummond’s beagles in the thumb. Anyone know if he’s still doing business ? I took a couple dogs there .


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

I took a female pup to him for the day in his starter pen. I don't think his big pen is up and running, but not posative!


----------

